# Rear parking assist



## x_lass_x (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the Cruze coming with rear parking assist? I had a look through the brochure but could not find any details. I know you can have parking assist fitted into most cars (even do it yourself if you know how to do it) but it would more convenient for me if the Cruze had rpa on board.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I think with the current type of traffic and road regulations this is a unique feature. It actually help lot of people especially who are short and beginners. Additionally, it would be impressive to see if the bumper colours match the rear parking asist.What do you guys think?


----------



## mairee (Aug 11, 2010)

I think this is something that should be available on all cars. For those of us who are short and have trouble seeing over the seat to the back end of the car, this is an absolute blessing!


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I totally agree. Its a blessing in diguise of almost all the people as they can now freely park without any humiliation and irritation. Good News for beginners and cars/people behind and inside the car as they no longet have to get out of the car and assist the driver.


----------



## x_lass_x (Aug 12, 2010)

I do agree with you both. The parking assist definitely has advantages and is a lot more convenient.

But does the Cruze come with parking assist or does it not?


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if it does. Most new cars come with it I believe, but that doesn't mean that the Cruse will, maybe it's optional.


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

For the UK models it comes standard but only for the LS and LT trim models. It is not even available as an option for the base model.


----------



## x_lass_x (Aug 12, 2010)

Lovely, thanks Tom_Cruze! So I either have to go for the LS or the LT model or find a garage to fit me a rear parking assist. Well.. I will note that down on my pros and cons list. Thanks again!


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, thanks T.C. for the additional information. I was just to lazy to Google it and I'm not sure I would have been able to find it


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

x_lass_x said:


> Lovely, thanks Tom_Cruze! So I either have to go for the LS or the LT model or find a garage to fit me a rear parking assist. Well.. I will note that down on my pros and cons list. Thanks again!





dystedd said:


> Yeah, thanks T.C. for the additional information. I was just to lazy to Google it and I'm not sure I would have been able to find it


You're welcome guys. Personally I'd go with the LS model anyway. Its only a few hundred more than the base model and you get several key features. Here's what you get additional on the LS model compared from the base model.



Front & rear power windows
Steering column tilt and telescope
Chrome grill surround
Front fog lights
Rear park assist
Steering wheel audio controls
Leather steering wheel and gear knob
16'' alloy wheels
Also getting a shop to install a rear park assist for you on a base model Cruze will usually cost more than just going for the LS model.


----------

